# Breville Sous Chef question



## quebert (Jun 12, 2020)

I used my Sous Chef 16 last month to slice a pepperoni stick and got good results.  I bought a different brand pepperoni and got worse results. Tried a 3rd brand and got pretty bad results.  I went back and bought the 1st brand again. And what I got was absolutely terrible. Now I know Breville doesn't say this can be used for meat but I thought a pepperoni stick would maybe be similar to slicing a cucumber. The 1st go around I set the slicing blade for 3mm, and got almost all perfectly round pepperonis. Next brand same 3mm but I got maybe half round and half long strips. 3rd batch I got more long strips than round. Today I got basically all long stips. 

after the 2nd brand I thought maybe I needed to put it in the freezer for a bit, that didn't seem to help. 1st stick was just out of the fridge. I tried today the exact same way fresh out the fridge, 3mm and didn't get good results. I'm using the food pusher so the Pepperoni stick doesn't have much room at all to move around.

my question, does anyone else here use a Sous Chef to slice pepperoni sticks? I'm wondering why the 1st Dietz & Watson was beautiful and today the same brand results are 180 from that. I know I should probably get a dedicated meat slicer, but I did make it work with my Breville, so I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do here.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2020)

I had to Google. I see that a Breville Sous Chef is a food processor. I have never tried slicing meat with a food processor. My experience of slice vegis with one was less than optimal and I don't do it any more. I'm really curious to see what other people have to say.


----------



## Paid In Grapes (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know what kind of a toll slicing pepperoni would take on the edge, but I would guess that the edge isn't as sharp as it was the first time.  

I've never used my Sous Chef for any type of meat, but tried to use it for extremely thin shreds of cabbage-- maybe a total of 20 heads, and found that the  edge had deteriorated significantly.


----------



## quebert (Jun 12, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I had to Google. I see that a Breville Sous Chef is a food processor. I have never tried slicing meat with a food processor. My experience of slice vegis with one was less than optimal and I don't do it any more. I'm really curious to see what other people have to say.




It works phenomenal for vegetables, I can get the same thickness and uniform slices of potatoes for Au Gratin Potatoes. Last time I used it I sliced up an entire 5lb bag to make 3 batches, and it took about a second a potato. 




Paid In Grapes said:


> I don't know what kind of a toll slicing pepperoni would take on the edge, but I would guess that the edge isn't as sharp as it was the first time.
> 
> I've never used my Sous Chef for any type of meat, but tried to use it for extremely thin shreds of cabbage-- maybe a total of 20 heads, and found that the  edge had deteriorated significantly.



You bring up a good point, although I've used it a ton of times to slice potatoes which are way harder than the pepperoni, but that could be a part of it.   This isn't a true indication of how sharp the blade is, but I carelessly reached my hand down the big shoot to get a wedge of pepperoni out and made a nice slice in my finger that's still pulsing an hour later lol. Considering I didn't grab with that much pressure and it still cut as deep as it did I'd say it's at least pretty sharp still.

Thanks for the reply, I suppose I should just look into a small meat slicer.


----------

